# My botched batch of CP



## dOttY (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my 5th batch of CP. 

I'm not happy with it, as it traced too fast, so I didn't get the swirl I wanted.  

I was hoping for a raspberry mica swirl, but didn't use enough of the mica.  I also didn't get a good chance to mix the TD in properly, so I have a few spots....  And then there is the Ash issue, ugh!  Oh well...


----------



## frieda (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, the swirl might be a bit more pronounced...for the rest I love your soap. If you shouldn't have told the ash was ash, newby's like me would just think it was an extra technique you added. I kind of like the ash there. It makes the soap look more authentique and even the swirl, it is so discrete and fine that it adds to the beauty of it, not to mention your perfect stamp!


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 4, 2011)

I think they are really beautiful.  This way, you appreciate the soap for the way it feels, not just the way it looks.  But I have to say, it's pretty just the way it is, great textured tops.


----------



## margarita (Sep 4, 2011)

dOttY, seriously, stop being so hard on yourself! I have never seen such beautiful soaps from someone who has just started. Your Lyn tops are perfect, stamp is perfect, the soap itself looks gorgeous and creamy. And the ash is actually pretty here  :roll:


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 4, 2011)

Dotty it may not have turned out the way you wanted but it sure is pretty looking soap, if I had made this I would be very happy. As far as the ash goes it's just part and parcel of home made soap~ it's a small price to pay for the quality of hand-made not to mention the enjoyment we get out of making it. Don't be so hard on yourself hon, you make beautiful soaps


----------



## morena_mama (Sep 4, 2011)

Dotty you're worse than me! 

This soap is gorgeous. And it definitely doesn't look ashed. Very pretty.


----------



## scrummysuds (Sep 4, 2011)

Although the swirl didn't work out this is a beautiful soap!!! Looks nice and creamy, fabby stamp and lovely top!
Don't be so hard on yourself missy!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My problem is, I get an idea on how I want my soap to turn out and it seems with almost each batch, it's nothing like I'd hoped for. Guess I'll just embrace the end product regardless. Besides, it might not look the part in my eyes, but I'm sure the soap will still 'work'!


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 4, 2011)

dOtty,
some of the best soaps I've made ended up not anything like I planned them to be.  Some that I actually thought were really ugly (judging by the top) ended up really great, just not like I planned.  Planning seems to be the catch, sometimes it's better to just wing it.  With soap you only have a certain amount of time to get that plan done or else.  Swirls take time, I usually ended up mixing it until it was a little too thick trace to accomplish a swirl.  It's a "feel" thing, you'll know when it's ready to swirl (I still over mix it and end up with thick swirl, just habit, I guess).  I still love your soap!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my,
your soap is beautiful, as always!
*love your siggy too


----------



## llineb (Sep 6, 2011)

It is one of the prettiest soaps I have seen!  Reminds me of a wedding soap and the stamp has nice deep letters.  LOVE it!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 7, 2011)

I like it! The ash adds some texture to the top.


----------



## Elly (Sep 7, 2011)

that soap looks lovely and creamy, nothing wrong with it IMO


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 7, 2011)

I think your soap is lovely!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful soaps - I rather like ash on soaps with textured tops, since it adds a subtle contrast.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2011)

Soap is great Dotty but something is bothering me and I just have to say.   

Why didn't the stamp maker put a space between natural and soap?


----------



## dOttY (Sep 8, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Soap is great Dotty but something is bothering me and I just have to say.
> 
> Why didn't the stamp maker put a space between natural and soap?



ROFLMBO!   Yanno, I have wondered that too, from the very day I received the stamp.   It's just a generic stamp readily available for ANYONE to purchase, from eBay.  

Thanks everyone for your kind compliments!


----------



## Desert Karen (May 1, 2013)

dOttY said:


> Thanks everyone. My problem is, I get an idea on how I want my soap to turn out and it seems with almost each batch, it's nothing like I'd hoped for. Guess I'll just embrace the end product regardless. Besides, it might not look the part in my eyes, but I'm sure the soap will still 'work'!



I have only had a few soaps that came out what I had envisioned. All of the others I had to roll with. No one knows that I am less then impressed. An example. I wanted to make a Lime soap that had pastry bagged florets on top. Having no prior experience, I put my white spap in the mold, then followed about 10 minutes later, with the green batter I was going to top the soap with. HA! Darn batter was way to runny, as in it ran all over the top of my white soap, on the rug, on me, on the tiled floor...ugg...a mess. Ya know what,,,the soap is very pretty and no one will ever know what happened, except hubby and all ya'll reading this.


----------

